# poop grinder wc's



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

just wondering if any of you guys ever tried these?

http://www.plumbingsupply.com/maceratingtoilets.html

they work good up here.

there are situations up here that have left the HO/BO no other choice. ie; no room under the building to install the pipe

they funny thing is, if they're not abused, they work great.

Vince


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea but when that blind white sewer mouse gets caught up in the works they are no fun.


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Yea but when that blind white sewer mouse gets caught up in the works they are no fun.


i hear you.


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

I have installed several with no complaints


----------

